# diamond deluxe box or owens???



## Johnny Mac

Thinking about getting a new box and narrowed it sown to these two brands I was just wondering if any of yall used either of these and what u think?


----------



## Coon Doggie

Looks to me like the one in the back of your truck is doing a pretty good job already L.O.L. Between the 2 choices you have I would go with the OWENS, from what I hear everyone say.

Greg Lavender


----------



## FrancoMo

check these out ! 

http://www.randjboxes.com/


----------



## Rabbit Runner94

diamond deluxe


----------



## shawnrice

I got two diamond deluxe boxes and there both good boxes, cant complain at all.


----------



## SouthernBeagles

I would go with the owens. I have a diamond box made by Southeast Outdoors and it is the best box I ever owned. Had an owens before that and it was a good box. 
When I compare the Diamond Deluxe box to my SE diamond box, it just doesn't compare. The ones I have seen have some type of blue cardboard on the inside of the box for insulation where my insulation is foam poured inside of the metal like a walk in cooler. They just seem a little pricy for the quality is all. All you are getting is "The Look".


----------



## Lil D

Diamond Deluxe.


----------



## Dylank15

whats wrong with houndman delux?


----------



## mallymaster4

Owens


----------



## ngacoons

owens is the best no doubt


----------



## mike3588

got a owens like it alot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luke0927

I've got a owens for my bird dogs with top storage best money I've spent!


----------



## Beagler282

For the $$$ this is the direction i went.Warm in the winter and cool in the summer and made EXACTLY to your specs.

http://www.dura-custom.com/


----------



## huntmore

Owens


----------



## Hillscreek

*Unique*

I would for sure look at "Unique" just as good if not better than Owens only less expensive. I bought a new two hole with top storage for around $550. Also come with the blue insulation. All aluminum and the best locks for top and doors. Whole lot better welds than diamond d>


----------



## Johnny Mac

So is the welding on Owens better? I need one that has good ventialtion for summer running too


----------



## Benjie Boswell

Get the Owens 4 season box  slide out sides for summer ventilation


----------



## Johnny Mac

Does is still have blue insulation in that box?


----------



## jgragg

I got a Owens box with top storage and like it alot!


----------



## Mohunter

I'VE got an owens


----------



## 1222DANO

Neithr one. Whatever cheapest and works well. I wouldn't pay that for a dog box. I workd for my money and you can get alot better box for alot less. If you just want it to look good then you better buy a bucket of mothers polish cause there just like a truck toolbox it'll tarnish after a while. I like that duracoat stuff then you can paint it to make it look new.jmo


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze

owens all seasons w bottom storage best box made love it


----------



## fireretriever

I use a trammel creek box it is like the dura-custom boxes and I keep a few at the house. I have two that belong to me and love them. I think there is a new one on gon marketplace for sale. Like DANO said you can paint them whatever color you want to and make them look new or you can leave them like they are and use them as a dog box.


----------



## poolecw

I don't know anything about an Owens box but I have owned a Diamond Deluxe with top storage.  Won it in a hunt one year.  I liked it alot until it started getting some age on it.  the seams are only tack welded, so that started failing.   The frame on the lid started seperating from the top sheet metal.  Same thing with the flooring.  I ended up selling it.

My brother has a Unique box.  If I were to get another diamond aluminum box, it would be a Unique.  Instead of welding together pieces of aluminum (like Diamond deluxe does), Unique Boxes bend large sheets of aluminum to form the box.  YOu get less welded seams that way.


----------



## caseyjonespoole

poolecw said:


> I don't know anything about an Owens box but I have owned a Diamond Deluxe with top storage.  Won it in a hunt one year.  I liked it alot until it started getting some age on it.  the seams are only tack welded, so that started failing.   The frame on the lid started seperating from the top sheet metal.  Same thing with the flooring.  I ended up selling it.
> 
> My brother has a Unique box.  If I were to get another diamond aluminum box, it would be a Unique.  Instead of welding together pieces of aluminum (like Diamond deluxe does), Unique Boxes bend large sheets of aluminum to form the box.  YOu get less welded seams that way.



My unique box is about 6 years old and never had a problem with it.


----------



## ArmyTaco

I got a bottom drawer Owens. I love it. Four seasons box with all the big slides. I know they can take some punishment. Reddawgman on here slung his out the back of his truck deer hunting. It required a little fixing but it came through it good. I watched a show and it showed them making the Owens. It was top notch. Cannot speak for the other box but Houndsman Deluxe has wood that will eventually rot. I myslef bought a box thinking "forever". Hope so anyway.

EDIT. Owens and Unique make there boxes the same way with the big sheets folded. I looked at both of these and ended up with Owens becuase the best price I could find.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Thanks for the help guys im leaning towards Owens after all the good things people had to say about them prob the four seasons box but does it still keep them warm in winter? The way I understand it doesn't have insulation it it?


----------



## ArmyTaco

I dont have insulation in mine. I worry more about the heat than the cold weather. You could always put something in there during the cold months. My hounds can handle the cold but the heat will kill them quick.


----------



## shawnrice

ArmyTaco said:


> I dont have insulation in mine. I worry more about the heat than the cold weather. You could always put something in there during the cold months. My hounds can handle the cold but the heat will kill them quick.


  x2 ,my Diamond deluxe box is sweet,I had it custom built to my wishes and it turned out nice


----------



## BLACKMIDNIGHT DUKE

Deffinately Owens!


----------



## Dan DeBord

Diamond deluxe are nice folks to deal with. They will build to your specs.


----------



## DAVE INMAN

poolecw said:


> I don't know anything about an Owens box but I have owned a Diamond Deluxe with top storage.  Won it in a hunt one year.  I liked it alot until it started getting some age on it.  the seams are only tack welded, so that started failing.   The frame on the lid started seperating from the top sheet metal.  Same thing with the flooring.  I ended up selling it.
> 
> My brother has a Unique box.  If I were to get another diamond aluminum box, it would be a Unique.  Instead of welding together pieces of aluminum (like Diamond deluxe does), Unique Boxes bend large sheets of aluminum to form the box.  YOu get less welded seams that way.


I'm sorry you had issues with your Diamond Deluxe. I've been employed by Jackson Creel MFG the makers of Diamond Deluxe boxes for @ 6 months now. I personally used these boxes for the last 15 yrs with no weld issues. I saw on another site where a couple guys had the same issues you had with the tack welds on the top storage. I questioned the owner and was told there was a few months period that those boxes were manufactured. It took that period for them to show up. They ended up purchasing new welding machines and all tack welds are to be at least 1" long now. We've had no issues since that time with welds. He also told me that made good on any of those that were brought to our attention. If they had been shipped too far to bring by the shop he has offered the customer to get an estimate from their local weld shop and we'd pay as long as it is a reasonable estimate. I think this is about as fair as you can expect. They come with a 1 year warranty but I've seen him stand behind them on a couple of occasions since I've been here where the boxes were much older. If we don't hear from the customer that has issues we can't correct it. We are still getting some negative remarks on our boxes from that short period I mentioned. Corrective actions were made and we continue to satisfy customers involved from that issue. Don't really know what else to say.
Thank you all that have Diamond Deluxe boxes.
Dave.


----------



## 1222DANO

Thats really good company to do that and have a guy working for them on this board.  I beleive i would go with diamond deluxe for a diamond plated box. My dad has one and doesn't have any problems with it. He has the pads and everything.


----------



## ArmyTaco

Looks like Owens is preferred. I won't own another top storage box again.


----------

